# Pvc



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

See some sites advertising furniture grade pvc & that plumbers grade doesn't hold up, well crap, I have already built all my stuff & used whatcha find in local hardware stores, which is reg plumbers grade.

Did you use plumbers grade?
How has yours held up? Leave out all yr round? In sun?
If started to fall apart, what happened?

~Thanks~


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I made runs outside of my horse stalls using straight wire that I ran through PVC (plumbers grade) pipe. Four strands. It looked very pretty for about 2 days. It didn't hold up at all. It bends sags and cracks. The horses easily popped them streaching the wire and cracking the pipe. Huge mistake. We ended up using chain link which has held up for years, and still looks good. 

I did use some of it to make different things to be utilized in a trail (horse) class. And they made good cross bars (with the use of wooden supports that they pop off of) for small jumps. That sort of stuff I think they hold up ok for. But if they have to hold any weight or pressure they aren't reliable.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Oh wow....

Ok, I mainly wondered about use keeping outside during all the weather elements ? Just agility equipment purpose.  I used mainly 3/4" to 1 1/2" pipe. I do worry now about the sun & cracking or making brittle. Not sure about the snow/ice wear? I brought in what I could & left some bigger (Dog Walk) stands sitting out non covered.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't have a lot of experiance with them freezing, but I do know that if they have water in them, and then they freeze they won't expand, but will break.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I have only used plumbers grade and so far everything has held together well... I don't glue though, so maybe that allows expansion and prevents cracking.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

MRL, Do you leave out yr round ? Oh great, guess what, I glued ! LOL Hope all is well.....


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I have used plumbers grade with and without glue, no problem outside. If it breaks replace it with furniture grade. You should get at least a few years use of it.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

LuvourGSDs said:


> MRL, Do you leave out yr round ? Oh great, guess what, I glued ! LOL Hope all is well.....


Mine is out year round and I'm pretty rough with it. 

When pieces break, they are so easy to replace (specially if you didn't glue!). Thing I'd be the most careful of is the equipment they get up on, like the dogwalk.


----------

